# my flippinout clone



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nicely done mate


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> nicely done mate


thanks marcus. I was worried it would rub people the wrong way, to be honest.
I just wanted to know that I could do it, and learn from making one. I learned that I cannot reproduce it so easily lol.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You made a great work. It looks very nice BJ.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> nicely done mate


thanks marcus. I was worried it would rub people the wrong way, to be honest.
I just wanted to know that I could do it, and learn from making one. I learned that I cannot reproduce it so easily lol.
[/quote]
your not trying to sell it mate,so shouldnt be a problem,but then its not for me to say,i still think the works excellent mate


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> You made a great work. It looks very nice BJ.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> nicely done mate


thanks marcus. I was worried it would rub people the wrong way, to be honest.
I just wanted to know that I could do it, and learn from making one. I learned that I cannot reproduce it so easily lol.
[/quote]
your not trying to sell it mate,so shouldnt be a problem,but then its not for me to say,i still think the works excellent mate
[/quote]

Agreed!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> You made a great work. It looks very nice BJ.











[/quote]
thanks guys! for a while i was worried, because no one commented on my post.. I was starting to think the worst lol


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

How anyone could be rubbed up the wrong way because of your homage is beyond me , you got skills bj !


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> How anyone could be rubbed up the wrong way because of your homage is beyond me , you got skills bj !


i figured it was an homage too. Imitation is the sincerest of flattery, as they say.
When i first got into the slingshots a few months ago,. nathan stood out quite a bit. Only recently did i think I could even come remotely close to his work.. I have so much to learn but I am beginning to get confident with my works.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

are you going to glue a palm swell on?( i think you should)


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

great work bud!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

atom said:


> are you going to glue a palm swell on?( i think you should)


i am not going to put a palmswell on it. I finished it already.. oiled, and superglue finish.. I was eager to finish it by the end of the day and shoot it.. I have not shot for accuracy yet, but when I shoot them into the couch or into my bed, it has a lot of power and control.. When the traveling hunting slingshot goes, this will be my new hunter.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

did you get any rabbits with the traveling slingshot ?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

if i did, you would know lol I would have screamed it at the top of my slingshotforum lungs.lol... I have not even taken one shot on any game yet. I saw a few rabbits on peoples front lawns, but nothing that I could shoot at. I still have a few days and I am not giving up.. I NEED a kill before its sent off.. I might have to go for a squirrel..


atom said:


> did you get any rabbits with the traveling slingshot ?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

bj000 said:


> did you get any rabbits with the traveling slingshot ?


[/quote]

Please don't take this the wrong way, but please be mindful of your limits when you have the thought of going out hunting, you want to make sure that you can make a clean shot, and judging by that pill container that survived the "hunt" I would be worried about an animal getting away seriously wounded and no hunter wants that.

take your time, no need to rush that when it comes to hunting, there will always be game around when the time comes.

LGD


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> did you get any rabbits with the traveling slingshot ?


[/quote]

Please don't take this the wrong way, but please be mindful of your limits when you have the thought of going out hunting, you want to make sure that you can make a clean shot, and judging by that pill container that survived the "hunt" I would be worried about an animal getting away seriously wounded and no hunter wants that.

take your time, no need to rush that when it comes to hunting, there will always be game around when the time comes.

LGD
[/quote]
i do not take this the wrong way at all.. Truth is , i am not ready.. but if i have a shot, i will take it.. I have not made a single shot yet. I have been ultra sensitive to my surroundings when i go out,. I have had a lot of fun slowly tip toeing around hoping a rabbit will appear, but i have been unlucky and naive. I have been trying to figure out when the rabbits are all out .. I see some at night , when its too dark to cleanly take a shot, or I see them during the day , out in the open, where I cannot realistically take a shot because of people walking about or what not.

But thanks for the advice/. I do need the advice, but in this case, I have been being smart. I cannot force a kill, and I know that.
love you guys! platonically!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice BJ. You did the Axiom justice, but I can see you are a craftsman of original works, mimicry is beneath your skill set!!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Very nice BJ. You did the Axiom justice, but I can see you are a craftsman of original works, mimicry is beneath your skill set!!


i totally agree lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?
[/quote]
well you obviously didnt read what i had written properly mate,because if you did ,you would of seen that i do,but some might not


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?
[/quote]
well you obviously didnt read what i had written properly mate,because if you did ,you would of seen that i do,but some might not
[/quote]
lol i read it properly.. i was trying to clarify for anyone who might need that clarification.. But you are right . I am a bit sucky , i guess. 
I think slingshots all day and forget about people. I will make the proper adjustments . I totally need them. thanks marcus. I respect the straight up approach.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?
[/quote]
well you obviously didnt read what i had written properly mate,because if you did ,you would of seen that i do,but some might not
[/quote]
lol i read it properly.. i was trying to clarify for anyone who might need that clarity
[/quote]
lol you sure ur clear on that clarity


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?
[/quote]
well you obviously didnt read what i had written properly mate,because if you did ,you would of seen that i do,but some might not
[/quote]
lol i read it properly.. i was trying to clarify for anyone who might need that clarity
[/quote]
lol you sure ur clear on that clarity
[/quote]
its time for bed! i drank too much


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?
[/quote]
well you obviously didnt read what i had written properly mate,because if you did ,you would of seen that i do,but some might not
[/quote]
lol i read it properly.. i was trying to clarify for anyone who might need that clarity
[/quote]
lol you sure ur clear on that clarity
[/quote]
its time for bed! i drank too much
[/quote]
lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job Bj...


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Lovely job there bj


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

bj if your not a vendor on here selling in a couple of months i'm not talking to u again









seriously you have great skills, why not earn a few $$$$$$$$$$ by doing something u enjoy,

your work is top class mate, so get some designs made up lol - all the best john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?
[/quote]
well you obviously didnt read what i had written properly mate,because if you did ,you would of seen that i do,but some might not
[/quote]
lol i read it properly.. i was trying to clarify for anyone who might need that clarification.. But you are right . I am a bit sucky , i guess.
I think slingshots all day and forget about people. I will make the proper adjustments . I totally need them. thanks marcus. I respect the straight up approach.
[/quote]
ive spoke to you sinse you come on here mate so i know what you try to convey across,i was pointing out mate,others might not see it how i do or for that fact, the others you chat to.,for your info mate i think your a good lad,and i like your work.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?
[/quote]
well you obviously didnt read what i had written properly mate,because if you did ,you would of seen that i do,but some might not
[/quote]
lol i read it properly.. i was trying to clarify for anyone who might need that clarification.. But you are right . I am a bit sucky , i guess.
I think slingshots all day and forget about people. I will make the proper adjustments . I totally need them. thanks marcus. I respect the straight up approach.
[/quote]
ive spoke to you sinse you come on here mate so i know what you try to convey across,i was pointing out mate,others might not see it how i do or for that fact, the others you chat to.,for your info mate i think your a good lad,and i like your work.
[/quote]
other people i chat too? bummer. that is too bad. honestly ,i guess i am oblivious to other people's feelings . I made it this far in my life totally alone, i think I will manage without some internet people who don't even know me or want to get to know me. I appreciate you telling me Marcus.
If I am rubbing people the wrong way, I will just bite my tongue and keep my work to myself.

what sucks is that i was inspired by the people on this site and I wanted to follow suit. I just want to make slingshots.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i wouldn't sell them for £20 each if i spent 24 hours on a frame lol, i could make 50 in that time (£1,000 worth lol) 
but to be honest you need your own designs if you want to become a seller, otherwise you will just run out of idea's in your one offs after a couple of months, and i love making my cattys, i start and finish when i want, have my radio blasting out all day and have a big comfy office chair on wheels i move about on







i wouldn'e ever change what i do lol,


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

you are right.. i am sure you make a lot more money that I do at my job, so who am i to argue.? I am less about making money and more about paying for my time, really. If I cant get paid for my time, its not worth it. period.
I don't think selling slingshots is for me anyways. I can't imagine who would buy one considering the fact that i have no reputation .
Making them for myself and for trade gives me joy.. putting a dollar amount on that is impossible.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

bj000 said:


> you are right.. i am sure you make a lot more money that I do at my job, so who am i to argue.? I am less about making money and more about paying for my time, really. If I cant get paid for my time, its not worth it. period.
> I don't think selling slingshots is for me anyways. I can't imagine who would buy one considering the fact that i have no reputation .
> Making them for myself and for trade gives me joy.. putting a dollar amount on that is impossible.


true mate, you soon get a good reputation if you make good cattys though, it was only 8 months ago that i was banned from the forum for coppying and hated by most people on here lol, at that point i re-designed my whole range and brought my multiplex signed range out, good look with yours anyway bj - you make beautys


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> you are right.. i am sure you make a lot more money that I do at my job, so who am i to argue.? I am less about making money and more about paying for my time, really. If I cant get paid for my time, its not worth it. period.
> I don't think selling slingshots is for me anyways. I can't imagine who would buy one considering the fact that i have no reputation .
> Making them for myself and for trade gives me joy.. putting a dollar amount on that is impossible.


true mate, you soon get a good reputation if you make good cattys though, it was only 8 months ago that i was banned from the forum for coppying and hated by most people on here lol, at that point i re-designed my whole range and brought my multiplex signed range out, good look with yours anyway bj - you make beautys








[/quote]
where you copying designs to sell? or for personal? 
I caught a whiff of the tail end of that debacle when i joined up a few months ago.. was it fish? I can't remember.
You have really done well for yourself, that's for sure. 
If it wasn't for you, I would not be doing this.. I bought one of your blanks of a design I have never seen you shoot before. An ergo type. finger grooves in the handle?
I bought your blank and got right to work on it. something clicked in my head the first time i put those bands on and took a shot. I was totally hooked. Because of that, your slingshots are always in the back of my head. I spent a lot of time watching your vids and learning from you.
so thanks to you , man.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

bj000 said:


> you are right.. i am sure you make a lot more money that I do at my job, so who am i to argue.? I am less about making money and more about paying for my time, really. If I cant get paid for my time, its not worth it. period.
> I don't think selling slingshots is for me anyways. I can't imagine who would buy one considering the fact that i have no reputation .
> Making them for myself and for trade gives me joy.. putting a dollar amount on that is impossible.


true mate, you soon get a good reputation if you make good cattys though, it was only 8 months ago that i was banned from the forum for coppying and hated by most people on here lol, at that point i re-designed my whole range and brought my multiplex signed range out, good look with yours anyway bj - you make beautys








[/quote]
where you copying designs to sell? or for personal? 
I caught a whiff of the tail end of that debacle when i joined up a few months ago.. was it fish? I can't remember.
You have really done well for yourself, that's for sure. 
If it wasn't for you, I would not be doing this.. I bought one of your blanks of a design I have never seen you shoot before. An ergo type. finger grooves in the handle?
I bought your blank and got right to work on it. something clicked in my head the first time i put those bands on and took a shot. I was totally hooked. Because of that, your slingshots are always in the back of my head. I spent a lot of time watching your vids and learning from you.
so thanks to you , man.
[/quote]

cheers, to be honest it wasn't realy fish it was someone else of here, dont realy want to bring it up again but mine wasn't a clone it was a simalar design, and to be honest theres people on here now selling designs that was more of a clone than mine was, but i suppose thats how it is sometimes, i say 2 fingers up to them lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> you are right.. i am sure you make a lot more money that I do at my job, so who am i to argue.? I am less about making money and more about paying for my time, really. If I cant get paid for my time, its not worth it. period.
> I don't think selling slingshots is for me anyways. I can't imagine who would buy one considering the fact that i have no reputation .
> Making them for myself and for trade gives me joy.. putting a dollar amount on that is impossible.


true mate, you soon get a good reputation if you make good cattys though, it was only 8 months ago that i was banned from the forum for coppying and hated by most people on here lol, at that point i re-designed my whole range and brought my multiplex signed range out, good look with yours anyway bj - you make beautys








[/quote]
where you copying designs to sell? or for personal? 
I caught a whiff of the tail end of that debacle when i joined up a few months ago.. was it fish? I can't remember.
You have really done well for yourself, that's for sure. 
If it wasn't for you, I would not be doing this.. I bought one of your blanks of a design I have never seen you shoot before. An ergo type. finger grooves in the handle?
I bought your blank and got right to work on it. something clicked in my head the first time i put those bands on and took a shot. I was totally hooked. Because of that, your slingshots are always in the back of my head. I spent a lot of time watching your vids and learning from you.
so thanks to you , man.
[/quote]

cheers, to be honest it wasn't realy fish it was someone else of here, dont realy want to bring it up again but mine wasn't a clone it was a simalar design, and to be honest theres people on here now selling designs that was more of a clone than mine was, but i suppose thats how it is sometimes, i say 2 fingers up to them lol








[/quote]
yeah its hard to claim any design as your own.. I could sit here all day and make designs and I bet that the majority of my brand new designs would have been made already. There are only so many ways that you can make one.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?
[/quote]
well you obviously didnt read what i had written properly mate,because if you did ,you would of seen that i do,but some might not
[/quote]
lol i read it properly.. i was trying to clarify for anyone who might need that clarification.. But you are right . I am a bit sucky , i guess.
I think slingshots all day and forget about people. I will make the proper adjustments . I totally need them. thanks marcus. I respect the straight up approach.
[/quote]
ive spoke to you sinse you come on here mate so i know what you try to convey across,i was pointing out mate,others might not see it how i do or for that fact, the others you chat to.,for your info mate i think your a good lad,and i like your work.
[/quote]
other people i chat too? bummer. that is too bad. honestly ,i guess i am oblivious to other people's feelings . I made it this far in my life totally alone, i think I will manage without some internet people who don't even know me or want to get to know me. I appreciate you telling me Marcus.
If I am rubbing people the wrong way, I will just bite my tongue and keep my work to myself.

what sucks is that i was inspired by the people on this site and I wanted to follow suit. I just want to make slingshots.
[/quote]
lol you missread,the other people you chat to as well as myself know your a really good lad/nice guy lmao wake up bj


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> thanks again. I would never sell someone elses design. I wouldnt even make the same slingshot twice. I like the idea of having totally original slingshots. each its own work of art. Even my clone isn't really a clone. its close, but no cigar lol
> I do plan on starting to sell some slingshots soon, but I do not want to make them like gamekeeper john does. He makes great stuff, but I could not stand making the same slingshots over and over. It takes the fun out of making them, if you know what i mean. I give all the vendors credit for being able to smash out frame after frame , but that is not for me.. I get satisfaction from making new things. So if I end up selling frames, they will all be one of a kind


ive spoke to you more than a few times on here mate,and as i say your work is top notch,but i also say it as i see it,but this statement ive quoted from you could come across a bit sucky to say the least mate,as if your saying your better than others......... as i say ,i dont doubt your skill set mate,no one does,but it smacks of superiority,and whos to say that gkj and the others dont enjoy thier work? afterall to some their living the dream,making slingshots/catapults for a living.You also need to be reminded others on here were making one offs long ago,i understand how you chat and type bj,some others might not.
[/quote]
i understand what you mean, but i spoke the truth. I have made art for a living before and it sucked having to make the same picture over and over, pretty much.. my art dealer asked me to "Recreate" certain pictures of mine, and it was a tough living having to pull that off. I was unhappy doing it. But making each slingshot individually and unique, is what gives me the drive, thats all. i just used gamekeeper john as an example . I was not basing him at all. But what I am saying is that I could not do what he does because I_ have _done what he does, and I did not last doing it. 
I am not interested in selling a product anymore. I want to sell my art. that is how i look at it. I put a lot into making this stuff, emotionally and physically, and I could not do that for 20 pound a frame. That is all I was trying to say.
Its hard to put a price on your own time. I put almost 24 hours into each frame. see what i mean?
[/quote]
well you obviously didnt read what i had written properly mate,because if you did ,you would of seen that i do,but some might not
[/quote]
lol i read it properly.. i was trying to clarify for anyone who might need that clarification.. But you are right . I am a bit sucky , i guess.
I think slingshots all day and forget about people. I will make the proper adjustments . I totally need them. thanks marcus. I respect the straight up approach.
[/quote]
ive spoke to you sinse you come on here mate so i know what you try to convey across,i was pointing out mate,others might not see it how i do or for that fact, the others you chat to.,for your info mate i think your a good lad,and i like your work.
[/quote]
other people i chat too? bummer. that is too bad. honestly ,i guess i am oblivious to other people's feelings . I made it this far in my life totally alone, i think I will manage without some internet people who don't even know me or want to get to know me. I appreciate you telling me Marcus.
If I am rubbing people the wrong way, I will just bite my tongue and keep my work to myself.

what sucks is that i was inspired by the people on this site and I wanted to follow suit. I just want to make slingshots.
[/quote]
lol you missread,the other people you chat to as well as myself know your a really good lad/nice guy lmao wake up bj
[/quote]
oh marcus lol.
Im waking up now . been a long night of tossing and turning in bed not being able to sleep.
Now i gotta work all day at my stupid Jersey shore like bar. Douche bag central, my place of work is.
I think i burned myself out this week and im cranky.

Im too tired to climb out of this hole i dug myself.


----------

